# Audi B5 radio removal help



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

well i can't seem to find this info under the new search engine so does anyone have any instructions on how to properly remove a factory radio with the keys for a b5 audi?


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

if you have the removal keys it should be straight forward... slide the keys into the slots on the radio face and pull. the keys should have a notch on them. you want those notches facing inwards towards the center of the radio. slide in until you hear a click. then pull the radio out. if you have the double din it takes 4 keys.. you can actually buy the keys at walmart for like 4 bucks in the stero section.


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

lostroot1 said:


> if you have the removal keys it should be straight forward... slide the keys into the slots on the radio face and pull. the keys should have a notch on them. you want those notches facing inwards towards the center of the radio. slide in until you hear a click. then pull the radio out. if you have the double din it takes 4 keys.. you can actually buy the keys at walmart for like 4 bucks in the stero section.


so i thoguht it would be this easy but it doesn't want to pull out after i put in all 4 keys. if i pull to hard the keys pop and pull out.


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

wel i got it. found it easier to pull the keys out to the sides as you pull it forward makes it catch easier and pull out. keys are really flimsy though. someone should invest in making some super strong ones.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

myblkvr6 said:


> wel i got it. found it easier to pull the keys out to the sides as you pull it forward makes it catch easier and pull out. keys are really flimsy though. someone should invest in making some super strong ones.


 I know it is an old thread, but we have a few handfuls of radio keys in stock. These things fly off the shelves along with the trim removal tools. The Schwaben radio removal keys are thick enough to withstand some force too. We also have a nice little video of just how easy it is to pop the radio out. Click here for radio removal keys. Just as listed above, the keys make it incredibly easy to remove the radio!


----------

